# Piano resonance IR



## jesusginard (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi good people. 
I recorded an upright piano and for the string resonance simulation when the sustain pedal is down I made an impulse response. 
What I've done is set it to a convolution insert effect and I turn up and down gradually the "wet" signal to have smooth fade in / out of the resonances. 
When I press the pedal down without playing any notes you can still hear the resonance of the played notes, I need something to "reset" the ir when the pedal is up. So I thought about making an empty IR and load it on pedal up, and then load the resonance ir right after it, but you can hear two clicks of the IRs when they load. 
Is there a workaround for this? 
Thanks!


----------



## d.healey (Jan 15, 2015)

Bypass the convolution reverb when the pedal is up, or set the wet to 0


----------



## jesusginard (Jan 15, 2015)

TotalComposure @ Thu Jan 15 said:


> Bypass the convolution reverb when the pedal is up, or set the wet to 0


That works for the notes that you play while the pedal is up, but when the pedal is down you can still hear the notes played the last time the pedal was down.


----------



## polypx (Jan 20, 2015)

I had this same problem and couldn't find a solution. The only way to 'reset' the convolution is to LOAD an IR, I believe, and that process is much too slow to be triggered by the pedal.


----------



## jesusginard (Jan 24, 2015)

polypx @ Tue Jan 20 said:


> I had this same problem and couldn't find a solution. The only way to 'reset' the convolution is to LOAD an IR, I believe, and that process is much too slow to be triggered by the pedal.


Alicia's Keys piano does what I'm looking for without bypassing the plugin or reloading the IR... it has a little bug but it works. 
I'll do it by using a couple of convolution effects, activating them in cycle so the tail finishes before activating the effect.


----------



## polypx (Jan 24, 2015)

In Alicia's Keys you can still hear the notes played last time the pedal was down.

Moral of the story: If NI can't find a solution, a solution is probably pretty hard to find....


----------



## jesusginard (Jan 24, 2015)

Only if the notes are played before the pedal. That's the bug. But if you hit the pedal before playing the notes it works.


----------



## willbedford (Mar 10, 2015)

Did you ever find a solution to this?


----------



## jesusginard (Mar 13, 2015)

Unfortunately not. You can still hear the notes played when the last time the pedal was on. Applying fades is a good idea too.


----------

